# Anyone make a really small powered monitor for live/stage use?



## MIL8 (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone come across a really small powered monitor? I'm thinking maybe an 8" or 10" driver at most and a horn. We play at a place that has a really small stage and I'd like to find something like this but I haven't come across anything.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 25, 2014)

You could try using thomann to search even if you can't order from them. You get to search only a certain speaker size and all sorts of stuff, it's very neat.
thomann.de/gb


They don't seem too powerful though, I guess it's not a problem if you don't play with a loud drummer. I'd probably grab an 8" frfr speaker instead. I imagine a lot of them you're able to kick on their side, at least my alto works decently as a monitor.
thomann.de/gb


----------



## yingmin (Nov 25, 2014)

Kustom PA KPM4 50W 4" 2-way Compact Powered Monitor | GuitarCenter

Also, although it's a much bigger initial investment, I think you'd be much better off with in-ear monitors.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 26, 2014)

A friend of mine really likes those stick personal PA systems like the Bose or the Fishman with the sub (he plays acoustic bass).

And yeah, Bose sucks, so I would lean towards the Fishman, myself.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 26, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> A friend of mine really likes those stick personal PA systems like the Bose or the Fishman with the sub (he plays acoustic bass).



That's a hell of an investment for a personal monitor.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 26, 2014)

The Mackie DLM 12 will probably work great with a small footprint. Or the DLM 8 is super small.

Mackie - DLM Powered Loudspeakers: Line-Up


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 28, 2014)

yingmin said:


> That's a hell of an investment for a personal monitor.


You're right, I misunderstood -- I was thinking PA. I saw "small stage" and that's where my mind went.


----------

